# removals/ Transport



## saw (Mar 4, 2011)

Has any one got room for approx 9 cu mtrs of Furniture to take from Uk to Silvercoast in April/May or know of any one wanting to share costs?

Thank you


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

saw said:


> Has any one got room for approx 9 cu mtrs of Furniture to take from Uk to Silvercoast in April/May or know of any one wanting to share costs?
> 
> Thank you


its possible we may be able to share some room/costs although for us its more likely to be towards end of march so i dont know if that would be too early for yourselves?


----------



## saw (Mar 4, 2011)

noserhodes said:


> its possible we may be able to share some room/costs although for us its more likely to be towards end of march so i dont know if that would be too early for yourselves?


Thanks - Our house is not ready for completion untill end April - But Thanks anyway. Good luck!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

saw said:


> Thanks - Our house is not ready for completion untill end April - But Thanks anyway. Good luck!


I have details of three companies who will do split loads. If you wish I will PM them to you.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Details of two of the companies are on this thread.
I have used both of them.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...ortugal/89072-transport-ireland-portugal.html


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...s-living-portugal/89590-moving-furniture.html

Trinidade is almost a neighbour of yours


----------



## saw (Mar 4, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> I have details of three companies who will do split loads. If you wish I will PM them to you.


Yes please - would appreciate that.

Thank you


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

saw said:


> Yes please - would appreciate that.
> 
> Thank you


Done


----------



## pipsan (Feb 4, 2012)

*Furniture removal*



saw said:


> Has any one got room for approx 9 cu mtrs of Furniture to take from Uk to Silvercoast in April/May or know of any one wanting to share costs?
> 
> Thank you


Hi
We possibly have 2 three meter length sofas which need transporting to Sao Martinho Do Porto around the time that you have mentioned. We will know more at the end of February.
Regards


----------

